# Blocage Imei IPhone jamais activé



## Cloy357 (18 Août 2019)

Bonsoir,

 J’ai acheté un iPhone sur Apple et j’en ai reçu deux.

Puis-je garder les deux ou dois-je en rendre un ?

Si je garde les deux Apple va-t-il bloquer le premier appareil sachant que je ne l’ai pas encore allumé et qu’il est neuf ?

Apple peut-il bloquer avec l’imei un iPhone jamais activé ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## aurique (18 Août 2019)

je synthétise : je peux le voler ou pas ?


----------



## Cloy357 (18 Août 2019)

Il n’est pas volé vu que j’ai acheté ce dernier

Apple ne m’ayant rien demandé je demande, pardon si ça dérange mais j’aimerais savoir quand même.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2019)

Tu appelles Apple et tu leur expliques la situation. Ils te diront quel téléphone leur restituer car il n'y en a qu'un qui est ta propriété.


----------



## Cloy357 (18 Août 2019)

D’accord je les appellerais demain du coup je n’aimerais pas qu’ils me bloquent

Mais dans tous les cas Apple peut bloquer avec l’imei un iPhone même s’il n’a jamais été allumé ?


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2019)

Cloy357 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J’ai acheté un iPhone sur Apple et j’en ai reçu deux.
> 
> ...



Enfin un gagnant au loto ?


----------



## Cloy357 (18 Août 2019)

Seulement si Apple me le laisse et ne le bloque pas @Jura39


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2019)

Cloy357 a dit:


> Seulement si Apple me le laisse et ne le bloque pas @Jura39


A voir


----------



## Jura39 (18 Août 2019)

Franchement si je reçois deux iPhone a la place de un commandé , je ne m'inscris pas sur un forum pour en parler


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Août 2019)

À mon avis, le premier iPhone a déjà été bloqué dès l'envoi du second.

T'as acheté un iPhone, tu l'as reçu, après quelques péripéties. So what ? Rends à Apple ce qui appartient à Apple.


----------



## lostOzone (19 Août 2019)

Normalement sur la facture il y a le numéro de série. Donc facile de retrouver celui qui est le bon. 
Pour le blocage d’imei ou numéro de série évidement que même éteints Apple peut bloquer son activation. Par contre je doute que ça soit fait. Pour bloquer quoique ce soit encore faut t’il que la logistique le signale. Et s’il y a eu deux expéditions pour la même commande j’ai a un gros doute sur leur suivi. Si c’est deux iPhone dans la meme expédition. C’est sur y a cafouillage. Y en a un qui a du recevoir une boite vide[emoji80]et il y aura forcément une recherche. 
Par contre s’il y a deux factures et deux commandes il y aura deux prélèvements [emoji848]


----------



## Ben5988 (19 Août 2019)

garde le téléphone emballé 1 ans sans y toucher et dans 1 ans il y aura prescription et tu pourras le garder. Mais n'y touche pas si dans 6 mois ils réclament et que tu la ouvert tu risque de devoir rembourser.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Août 2019)

lostOzone a dit:


> Normalement sur la facture il y a le numéro de série. Donc facile de retrouver celui qui est le bon.
> Pour le blocage d’imei ou numéro de série évidement que même éteints Apple peut bloquer son activation. Par contre je doute que ça soit fait. Pour bloquer quoique ce soit encore faut t’il que la logistique le signale. Et s’il y a eu deux expéditions pour la même commande j’ai a un gros doute sur leur suivi. Si c’est deux iPhone dans la meme expédition. C’est sur y a cafouillage. Y en a un qui a du recevoir une boite vide[emoji80]et il y aura forcément une recherche.
> Par contre s’il y a deux factures et deux commandes il y aura deux prélèvements [emoji848]


Cela va vite ce savoir


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2019)

Ce fil commence à sentir le moisi.


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce fil commence à sentir le moisi.


Oui en effet


----------



## Jura39 (1 Septembre 2019)

Plus de news ?


----------



## daffyb (1 Septembre 2019)

Un jour j'ai commandé et payé un DD 2,5" de 1To Toshiba et j'ai reçu 2 To Seagate.
2 possibilités : je renvoie ou je garde
Garder = pas de garantie...
https://forums.macg.co/threads/commande-recue-non-conforme-je-fais-quoi.1276707/


----------



## lamainfroide (2 Septembre 2019)

En tout cas, ça change des situations où tu commandes un truc et où tu ne reçois rien.


----------

